# My New Album



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi all friends 

This is My new Photo Album for my pigeons and dogs 

www.uaefarm.com


----------



## Callum Young (Oct 29, 2012)

You've got some great pets Like the part where the dog is jumping


----------



## franciscreek (Oct 21, 2010)

very nice birds, the time I spent in Dubai I only met one person that kept pigeons. I heard there were several big lofts, never did see them. Hassan's were the only ones I saw while I was there.


----------



## palestine (Aug 29, 2012)

*Nice Album *


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful Pigeons. I like their Aviary.


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you all


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Are the dogs schutzhund trained?


----------



## Sunne (Apr 23, 2010)

Very nice German Shepherds!!

The Teddy, Golden, and lakay birds are looking good, keep it up!

Nice clean lofts


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.Very nice.


----------

